# Living in Porto



## Impet

Hi!

I´m 39 years old and I moved to Porto one year ago with my husband who´s from Porto. We previously lived in London and the north of the UK, but my husband really needed to come home to help his parents with the business. I´m really struggling to make friends of my own here and I don´t normally struggle socially. I gave up my profession as a paediatric research nurse too, which at times I really miss, mainly due to missing my friends and colleagues.

Part of this is because I work for the family business and only really have contact with my 
husband´s family and friends. I have been learning the language for a year now and I speak pretty well, but sometimes I really struggle with casual chat, or to understand others, I´m still too slow and the people of Porto speak an awful lot of slang! 

I was wondering if there are any fellow Brits in Porto (as i´m feeling very homesick) or even those who want to speak English, not because I only want to speak English but because when you´re learning such a difficult language it can be really isolating and I just want a break on occasions. Or is there an expat group out there that I could join?

If there´s anybody out there.....

Impet


----------



## Maria Fenton

Hi there!

My name is Maria, I am Portuguese, but lived in the UK for about 20 years and was married to an Engkish man (he died in 2011).

I do miss the UK a little, and speaking English all the time, like I used to do, although it has been good for me to speak portuguese again, as I was told that I hada foreign accent when speaking Portuguese!

I live near Batalha, but I have Skype, so if you want to, we can chat on Skype!
Eventually, if you have time, you can always come and visit this area, and we can meet, if we get on well.

Up to you!
You are wellcome, as I understand very well what you said in your post!

Warm- Regards

Maria


----------



## cupcakequeen

*lviing in porto*

hi 
We are a family of 3 and are about to commit to living in Porto for 2 years minimum to see if we like it 

We dont speak Portugese but are willing to learn. 

Thinking of renting a house/appartment 

We will also be on our own and in need of local friends and advice 

Would love to meet up 

xxx


----------



## Cyler11

Hi, I'm American. I live in Braga, but I'm hoping to move to Porto in about 6 months. I'd love to hangout and speak English. There's virtually zero support here in Braga, so I'm interested in connecting!


----------



## hereiam35

Cyler11 said:


> Hi, I'm American. I live in Braga, but I'm hoping to move to Porto in about 6 months. I'd love to hangout and speak English. There's virtually zero support here in Braga, so I'm interested in connecting!


We also are American and live in Braga (will be there for 4 months starting mid August and speak negligible Portuguese) and would love to meet with you Cyler11, or any other residents of Braga that speak English. Once I get 5 posts (this is number 3), I will send Cyler11 a PM with our contact info.


----------



## Cyler11

Gah! That sounds great! I'm going to the states for a quick visit in mid-August, but as soon as I come back, I'd love to meet up!


----------



## hereiam35

Cyler11 said:


> Gah! That sounds great! I'm going to the states for a quick visit in mid-August, but as soon as I come back, I'd love to meet up!


Lol, we're finishing up our visit to the states and return to Portugal August 13 to stay until near Christmas. So anytime during that period would be great.


----------

